# Pen blank sizes



## watson448 (Mar 20, 2020)

Where can I find a list of the pen blank measurements so I will know which pen barrels will be interchangeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Robert Taylor (Mar 20, 2020)

Blanks would need to be as long as the tubes. Tube dimensions can be found in the IAP library.


----------



## 1shootist (Mar 20, 2020)

Bush and Tubes is a app on google play or apple....it has quite a number of kits, tubes,bushing listed..it is an IAP app and cost a dollar or two of which all goes to IAP


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 20, 2020)

If you shop around the web, the majority of pen blanks available are square 3/4" x 5 or 6". That is sufficient to make a pen using the great majority of kits, whether single or double barrel. And +10 on getting the IAP app


----------



## magpens (Mar 20, 2020)

watson448 said:


> Where can I find a list of the pen blank measurements so I will know which pen barrels will be interchangeable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Welcome to IAP !!

If you want to know "which pen barrels will be interchangeable", the general rule is "None".

A significant exception is the Sierra twist "group" of pens that includes:

Sierra twist kit (from BereaHardwoods.com), Gatsby twist kit (from PennStateInd.com), Wall Street II twist kit (from Woodcraft.com), Scirocco (from BeaufortInk.co.uk), and a couple more pen kits that all use a  so-called 27/64" diam. brass tube, 2.21" long.
I say "so-called" because it is not actually quite that diam. . It is 0.408", but the recommended drill size is 27/64" ... the larger hole size is to allow for glue. . Even within this "group" you have to be careful because, although the brass tube diameters are the same, the finished barrel diameters may not be. . The finished barrel ends are sized according to the bushings, which can be slightly different between the  manufacturers.

You will find a number of tables of pen kits with dimensions here on the IAP website in the section "Resources". . There is a list for each manufacturer. . These lists have been compiled by an IAP member named "Wayne" with help from others.

It may seem strange, but most manufacturers do not actually provide exact dimensions for the brass tubes used in their pen kits.

Obviously, this information is valuable for many pen makers. . The company ... www.PennStateInd.com ... does the best job of providing the dimension data for their own pen kits, but even their data is not quite exact in most cases and they don't specify the brass tube diameters other than to say the recommended drill size to use and the drill size is always a little larger than the actual brass tube diameter.

So .... I guess I am just introducing you to the "facts of life" that confront us.  .... and you may already be aware of this.


----------



## watson448 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks, that’s very helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

